# Wild Camping in Ireland



## Sheena

Hi,

We're very,very new to motorhoming and we'll be undertaking our first proper holiday in our MH this summer, after some trials nearer home in the highlands.

We're planning the Republic of Ireland as we really love it there and have been a few times but have only stayed in self catering up to now.

The plan is to go over to Larne and head for Donegal and then meander down the West coast and over to Wicklow.

Can anyone give us advice on Wild Camping there? We're thinking that doing 1 night on a site to 2 nights wild would be brilliant but not sure as yet.

Any advice really appreciated!


----------



## Nora+Neil

Hi Sheena.

Wecome to MHF.

We never had any problem wildcamping in Ireland. If you watch where you park and leave it till 4 or 5pm. Small villages are the best and coastal towns. If you go to Donegal be sure and go to Malin Head. Magic!!!

If you pay your £10 subs you can search the the Forum for alot of info on Ireland.


----------



## MikeE

Hi Sheena,

Did pretty similar trip earlier this year with about 2 out of 3 nights wild camping. No problems at all wild camping, plenty of spots available. Search the forums on here for info, the iCampSites iPhone app has loads of spots too if you have an iPhone. Also the Dutch site:

http://www.reisverhaleneuropa.nl/camper/ierland/plaatsen.htm

has plenty nice spots identified (in Dutch, but Google translate works fine )

Have a good trip

Mike


----------



## MikeE

p.s. Agree with Nora+Neil re Malin Head - great spot and good for overnight; we normally only stay one night at a spot when wild camping, but stayed 2 nights there.

Mike


----------

